# Horse legal ownership Microchipped



## WhyMe (Feb 4, 2012)

Anyone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I would pay the board and get your horse back. Although he was in the wrong, chalk it up to being nieve, and go get your horse. What you will pay for the lawyer will be more than the board.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Pay for the board your horse used (regardless of who put him there) or lose him to a stableman's lien.

Simple as that.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

What happened to you is why I do not deal with strangers, no matter what kind of a sob story they tell.

Call me cold hearted, I don't care. If I don't know you, don't come to me for help.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

The horse may be better off where he is.

So a known drunk, drifter bum, abuses and neglects his horses, and you loan him one of yours ?:shock:


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> The horse may be better off where he is.
> 
> So a known drunk, drifter bum, abuses and neglects his horses, and you loan him one of yours ?:shock:


That is indeed a very good point.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

johnny sounds like a livewire, i don,t think your under obligation to pay anything go get your horse ,the other people may be just glad to get it off their hands


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

jimmy said:


> i don,t think your under obligation to pay anything go get your horse


Please be careful what you say regarding legal matters.

I am not an attorney (barrister) but I am smart enough to know where to go look up laws as they apply to the stabling of livestock.

Generally, under stableman's lien laws in virtually all US states, the stable owner can keep the horse as collateral to assure payment of all outstanding monies or can dispose of the horse at auction or sale following the protocols laid out in law.

So if the owner was not the one person who left this horse at a stable, but wishes to retrieve it, he or she will most definitely have to settle all amounts due unless the stable owner decides to be nice.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

That was a bit confusing. You said you donated a horse and then 800.00 was owed?? from some pony you went and got. If you really made a donation you gifted it and it does not belong to you anymore. I have reread several times and still confused but If you have the funds go pay the board and get the horse. Those people will tell you how much the board is and give them the money directly. The horse shouldn't have to suffer. I would never give someone a horse that was riding one witrh a saddle sore as I wouldn't want mine abused like that.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

WhyMe said:


> Anyone?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 WHY ME? I bet you have asked yourself that many times from your post.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> The horse may be better off where he is.
> 
> So a known drunk, drifter bum, abuses and neglects his horses, and you loan him one of yours ?:shock:


 
I thought this too when I was reading your post. I understand wanting to help out a good cause, but I would never put my horse at risk in order to do so. However, I would be concerned about your horse. Now, I am no lawyer and its been a long time since I took any business law classes so things may have changed but if this guy has your texts saying* you would* donate your horse, that may be used as a contract. I would check with someone just to make sure.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Perhaps working with a complete stranger who you bought alcohol for wasn't the best person to "donate" your horse to. Go to you cell phone company and see if they can retrieve the text messages you sent in that time frame. If you said it right, you can claim you were only temporarily donating him, and only for the cause, not to the man to be an owner. As for everything else? I'd count your lucky stars if you even get your horse back. Do you know where in Oklahoma your horse is even located?

I'd also consider finding your state's legal website and see if you can find anything. Your lawyer should be able to tell you something - if not, see if you can find a lawyer who has dealt with animal related cases before. I wish you the best, but actually think before you act next time. I know mental health can cause some problems, but even a lunatic like me knows to not trust someone who rides a horse with a saddle sore.


----------

